# FBI  Convicts  Another  Chicago  Building  Inspector



## Big Willie (Sep 24, 2010)

Another Chicago area Building Inspector gets convicted!

http://chicago.fbi.gov/dojpressrel/pressrel10/cg092310.htm

Seems as though Chicago has a nest of crooked inspectors, as Mr. Hernandez

is the 15th inspector convicted!


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 25, 2010)

A few years ago I was looking around for jobs and I found an opening in the Chicago area, keep in mind I was working as a special inspector at the time.  I discussed the idea with a fellow special inspector and he relayed this situation to me.  He too had been looking around and had gotten a job offer from a contractor in Chicago.  He actually went out and looked at the company and one of the sites.  The fellow taking him around said, "... and this would be your office."  My friend was surprised because for an on-site office it was pretty big and had a lot of nice equipment, including a large beautiful desk and very nice office chair.  He said something about how it was nice but he spent most of his time in the field.  "No, no, no, you just sit here, we bring the reports in to you and you just sign them."  My friend couldn't get away from that place fast enough.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

oh.. it's not just Chicago...

at some point, shortly, I may be posting some pictures of a new mess I've found myself in.  Bribes have been suggested.  Stay tuned.


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2010)

Bribes in DC , say it ain't so

That is my last bastion of hope

But then there is always getting arrested for getting paid a normal salary

http://www.thatsfamous.com/4812-robert-rizzo-bell-city-manager-arrested-for-corruption-with-public-funds/


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

there's that, cda...

battle impending...


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay Peach, time for another story.  DC ... a friend I knew had a brother-in-law who worked on a hotel renovation there; they were from out of town.  They kept calling in for an inspection but never got a call with a confirmation or an inspection.  Needless to say, the renovation was slowly, surely coming to a grinding halt.  When the brother-in-law complained to a local about it, he was told that he needed to make contact and set up the "confirmation point" with an inspector - usually a park, where he was to give the inspector a $1000 and the inspection would take place the next day and it would pass.  So out of desperation, that was the route that was followed and low-and-behold that is exactly what took place.

Yeah, I've never been too keen on finding work back east or up in the Chicago area.  Quite happy with my airport job where I have lots of authority and very little responsibility.


----------



## conarb (Sep 25, 2010)

CDA said:
			
		

> But then there is always getting arrested for getting paid a normal salary


Yeah, who does he think he is, a fireman or something?


----------



## Yankee (Sep 25, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> Yeah, who does he think he is, a fireman or something?


Ouch!

Ouch!


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2010)

If the citizens of USA would not take thier liberties for granted, things like this would not happen


----------



## packsaddle (Sep 26, 2010)

If you're going to accept a bribe, at least accept enough to make bail.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 26, 2010)

These kind of reports make all the good work and all the good inspectors look bad. People think we all look the other way and only enforce something if we don't like them. I hate to see this stuff.


----------



## peach (Sep 26, 2010)

True, RJ... It's behavior I don't understand; I believe strongly enough in what I do to have integrity, I guess.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 26, 2010)

Peach: That is all we have besides work ethic and code knowledge.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2010)

Chicago has always been and will always be; a den of theives. Inspectors, like any other municipal employee, are subject to corruption; and, you can get killed (dead) real quick, for not being "a get-a-long", and going along with the status quo in Chicago; and if you don't believe that, you don't know anything about Chicago. Why do you think the Feds had to step in?

By the way; I noticed that the contractors and builders; that paid the bribes instead of meeting the requirements (and, who have a heavy hand on the backs of the political leaders); are getting off; while the Inspectors are thrown to the wolves.

To me; taking a bribe for passing an inspection; is really no different than passing the inspection because, it is politically expedient; but, in the second case, it's about bowing to political pressures to keep your job.

It's one thing to slowly and tactfully approach the problem of "that's the way we do it around here"; and, quite another to "choose our fights" carefully, and ignore the violations altogether. Yes, I understand that changing the "good ole boy" habits of municipal leaders is a delicate matter; but, when you totally ignore blatant code violations, you are taking a bribe.

Something to contemplate, before passing too harsh a judgement on the inspectors. No, I wouldn't accept a bribe. I didn't even accept a bottled water from the contractors or builders, on a hot day. I have the same level of disdain for a Building Official; who forces the inspectors to look the other way, and ignore obvious code violations; as I do an inspector who takes a bribe.

Hey, where did all my friends go? lol,  :roll:

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Sep 26, 2010)

I am right here! I totally agree: It is one thing if you missed something or didn't know a violation existed. It is another thing to look the other way. Sometimes I will let a violation slide for a few days, because have just to many issues to deal with for that day. However, there is that little voice saying you have to address it even though it will be unpleasant. So then I shift gears and return to the problem. I most often sleep real good that night.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2010)

No excuses.  Another black eye for Chi-town...


----------



## Frank (Sep 28, 2010)

This is news?

We had a contractor from Chicago come down here umpteen years ago and I heard him ask our building official-- "How much is each inspection?"  the BO said we dont have per inspection fees it is included in your permit fee.  He replied "No, how much is each inspection to get it passed?"  Our BO turned about 3 shades of red before stammering "that is not how we do it here."  But from the way he was asking, it must have been standard practice up there he just wanted to make sure he was leaving the right amount of gratuity.


----------

